# Favorite meat for rolling a fattie?



## bman62526 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey all...

So I think I'm going to do a fattie tonight.  I've only done a couple in my lifetime, and although I thought they were ok - my wife doesn't really care for the ground pork sausage.  

So - what are your other favorite meats for rolling?  I'm looking for help here...

I was thinking about chorizo.  (love the ABT fattie I just saw posted - well done!)  but maybe that's too spicy and I'd have to mix it with another type of meat?

Same with Italian sausage, I think the wife and kids would think it's too spicy, even if I went with mild.  The goal here is to find something that everyone in the family will enjoy as an appetizer, before dinner comes off the grill.

Of course, there is always ground beef - but what else am I missing?

Thanks!


----------



## benjaminr (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, if Italian sausage is to spicy for them chorizo probably will be to (how sad)

Maybe try some turkey sausage... other than that I dont really know, ground beef would be way to blah in my opinion.


----------



## bman62526 (Sep 16, 2009)

Good call...maybe I'll do one bland and one hot and spicy!  I just don't want to frighten the kids' taste buds too much...I'll gradually work up towards the good stuff.


----------



## pignit (Sep 16, 2009)

I flatten my fatty out in a ziplock and very rarely do I use one meat. I throw 2 or three meats in the bag and them roll it out. Instead of mixing everything together it kind of leaves sections of different meat throughout the fatty. I've used ground turkey and different sausages as well as hamburger. Plain ground pork can mild up anything you mix it with. Good luck.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 16, 2009)

Why not try the sweet Italian sausage if the regular is too spicy? Our market carries Hot - mild and sweet which has no spice at all (Maybe I lost some taste buds from too many hot peppers) You could always do a fry test and temper it with some turkey or plain pork if needed


----------



## gnubee (Sep 16, 2009)

Take a chicken breast or two and pound them to about 1/2 their original thickness. Make your fattie, wrap with bacon and you're golden!

Low fat, mild in taste ( tastes like chicken 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ) will go with any type filling and is readily available.


----------



## dropastone (Sep 16, 2009)

Now that's sounding like a good Idea. But I would stay with the pork base and and the pounded chicken on top and add whatever floats your boat. Then wrap in bacon.


----------



## luter (Sep 16, 2009)

In my house we have found that deer sausage works wonderful for the roll


----------



## bman62526 (Sep 16, 2009)

Good ideas everyone!

I think I'll try the chicken idea, AND the sweet Italian.

However, I recall some time ago, trying a grill recipe that required flattened chicken breasts - and it didn't go so well for me  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I got it close to flat - then ended up pulverizing it and it tore apart, became mushy...

I think I used a rolling pin - but as a pounding device, not a rolling...with the breast portions inbetween sheets of wax paper.

Any pro-tips for doing this technique with better results? 

Thanks.


----------



## flyboytr (Sep 16, 2009)

Pignit,
A little off topic... How do you get your flattened meat out of the ziplock bag?  Cut it off?  Sounds like an easy way to flatten the sausage!


----------



## pignit (Sep 16, 2009)

I take a pair of scissors and cut down both sides from the opening and it opens right up. Works like a charm.


----------



## dropastone (Sep 16, 2009)

That's exactly how you do it. I used to just flatten a shape by hand. This method is a lot easier and less messy. I Just tried for the first time yesterday.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have only tried a couple of meats like hamburger for the baked potatoe, and spicy pork sausage for serial types and then I have mixed serial also mostly spicy pork and mild the wifes not a big fan on alot of spice. But you don't have a set way a fattie is the mear vessel in which we start with. So try anything but always remember the Q


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 16, 2009)

My fav is a combo of JD and chorizo.


----------



## bman62526 (Sep 16, 2009)

My family loves the Mexican influence, so I just might do that.

JD and chorizo it is!  I think I'll also experiment with Philly cheese phatty!

Thanks for the great ideas...


----------



## chainsaw (Sep 16, 2009)

As far as how to roll it, I had good luck with Saran wrap to start the roll. As far as the ingredients, the sky is the limit. Lots of trial and error here.
Talkin about-mushrooms, pepperoini, assorted cheeses, other meats like chorizio, bacon, pepppers, cream cheese, other veggies, you get the idea.


It is real easy to get too much for the stuffing in regards to how much wrap there is. I mean, I try to get the proverbial 20lbs of meat in 5 lb bag here. Then you have the "explosion." Everything blows out the side.

I tried hamburger, but breakfast sausage holds together better. Don't forget the bacon weave to keep it together. I have read others that said the same about hamburger, but with enough bacon and maybe some eggs to hold it together? 

T & E-Good luck my friend!


----------



## mikesr (Sep 24, 2009)

From another site that I frequent often. The author of the thread (Spanky) is a member here also I believe.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/fo...d.php?t=242324


----------



## mikesr (Sep 24, 2009)

OOOPPSSSS!  Top of the page has Dan's technique as a sticky.  Oh well, at least I had an opportunity to display another great website for anyone interested in Michigan.  We may be economically challenged but it's a great state to live in.


----------

